# Whistler 2015



## FoxCrow (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo Mädels,

ich bin im Juni für drei Wochen in und um Vancouver (...Seattle, Vancouver Island).
Nun wäre es ja ein Frevel , in BC gewesen zu sein, ohne in Whistler vorbei zu schauen, zumal ich vermutlich in absehbarer Zeit nicht nochmal in die Ecke komme, wenn überhaupt jemals.

Leider fährt von den Mitreisenden niemand MTB und ich weiß hier niemanden, der/die mitkäme.
Hat nicht jemand Lust....oder weiß jemanden, der/die auch da ist?

War schon jemand von euch da, was muss ich bedenken?
Habe ein Tyee in XS und würde das am liebsten mitnehmen - ob sich das lohnt...?

Würde max. 1 Woche für Whistler einplanen, die anderen zwei sind verplant.

Danke Euch!

LG
FoxCrow


----------



## mtbbee (5. Januar 2015)

wir waren zwar schon 2x dort, aber nicht mit dem MTB, sondern per Zelt/Wandern/Offroad im Garibaldi und North Cascades ... wunderschöne Flecken wie eigentlich alle NP und NF in den Staaten.
Bedenken musst Du gar nichts, ist alles Amitypisch easy  - einfach losfahren und die Zeit genießen und von Tag zu Tag entscheiden.
Wenn ich lese, was so ein Leihrad bei denen kostet, glaube da lohnt das mit dem eigenen Bike, gerade wenn Du jeden Tag fahren möchtest: http://bike.whistlerblackcomb.com/rentals/rentals/index.aspx aber vielleicht gibts auch noch andere günstigere Shops. Mit der Leihen von kleinen Rädern wird's glaube ich schwierig, die fahren kaum noch 26" ...
Jedenfalls wünsche ich Dir eine tolle Zeit dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FoxCrow (8. Januar 2015)

Danke dir für die Info 
ja, Bike mitnehmen kam mir in den Sinn, wegen a) der irren Leihpreise von fast 100$/Tag und b) weil ich halt schon....klein bin 
Ich hätte Lust, ein paar Trails zu fahren, aber dafür wären MitfahrerInnen natürlich schön.

Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, Bären zu begegnen?
Mir ist mulmig bei dem Gedanken.


----------



## clemson (8. Januar 2015)

Bären....gehören zu Whistler.....triffste sogar im bikepark

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1022488


----------



## FoxCrow (12. Januar 2015)

Okay, dann will ich mich mal nicht so haben.

Habe nach wie vor noch keineN MitfahrerIn


----------



## Giant-DH (14. Januar 2015)

Hi FoxCrow
Ich werde vom 29.1 - 22.7 in Whistler sein, falls du ein paar Runden drehen willst melde dich 
Ich werde mein Bike auch mitnehmen, da die Gepäckmitnahme günstiger ist als die Bikemiete für einen Tag... ich hoffe einfach, dass ich mein Bike im Yt-Karton mitnehmen kann...


----------



## FoxCrow (15. Januar 2015)

Hey, schön, dass du dich meldest - super gerne, ich schreib dir mal, wenn ich näheres weiß


----------



## iomaju (2. Februar 2015)

Hi,
wir sind ab 29.06 bis 08.07. in Whistler und wohnen in der Crystal Lodge direkt an den Liften.
Sind zu viert und nehmen unsere Bikes mit.
Falls Du da noch da bist, kannst Dich gerne melden!
Lg


----------



## °Fahreinheit (20. April 2015)

Hi,
wir wollen im September zu dritt nach Kanada und gern in Squamisch wohnen.
Hat da jemand einen Tipp für eine gute und reasonable priced Unterkunft?

Danke!


----------



## poo-cocktail (13. Juni 2015)

ich glaub ich hab dein bike heute am lift liegen sehen...


----------



## FoxCrow (13. Juni 2015)

Bisher hab ich hier noch kein zweites Propain gesehen, also wars wohl meins...
Bin heute nochmal den ganzen Tag da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (13. Juni 2015)

Bin morgen erst wieder da. Heute squamish


----------



## FoxCrow (16. Juni 2015)

Bin zum Abschluss noch mit der Gondel rauf in den Schnee und Blue Velvet wieder runter.
Die Woche hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt, auch wenn ich nur die blauen Lines gefahren bin.
Jedenfalls gibts auch ohne Lift und somit für lau verflucht gute und sooooo viele trails, auch anspruchsvolle, ich hab einmal irgendwann umgedreht, weils mir ohne Begleitung in the middle of nowhere zu haarig wurde.

Bärenbegegnungen hatte ich zwei.
Wenn sie wie jetzt Junge haben, muss man schon aufpassen, Freitag hat eine Bärenmama einen Biker im Park gejagt, weil er einfach weitergefahren ist statt anzuhalten, aber man muss sich wohl schon ziemlich dämlich anstellen oder riesiges Pech haben, ehe sie angreifen.
Grizzlys sind da vermutlich nochmal ein anderes Kapitel.


----------



## Perlenkette (16. Juni 2015)

Hört sich super an! Ich liebe Canada, war aber leider noch nie mit dem MTB da. Stell´doch mal ein paar Fotos ein!

LG aus der 8°C kalten Eifel


----------



## FoxCrow (16. Juni 2015)

Bilder stelle ich gerne ein, morgen oder so, muss erstmal ins Bett!


----------

